# TS Bertha puts boat on the beach!



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Last night this large schooner beached in Simpson Bay in St Martin.

It was anchored a LONG way out and as the TS went west of us the wind pulled into the South and the waves rolled in... he musta dragged.

11people on board got off safely on the beach.

The boat is still there, surf isnt too bad so I think it can be dragged off.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

interesting..

11 people sleeping below with a TS in the neighborhood and no anchor watch? 
No one started the engine? 
No GPS alarms? 

must have been a hellava party the night before...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I didnt hear it on VHF16. I was meant to be on scan but it was on 10 the cruisers net. So I didnt hear what went on.
But yes, you are right. With 11 on board there should have been a manned anchor watch.

Someone asked me why people would wake up when a boat drags... often when dragging in a blow the boat is MORE stable, rolls less, is more peaceful, so instead of waking up we sleep deeper.

With 11 on board the captain has a higher duty of care than just a solo sailor or a couple. It could have been 11 lives lost if they landed on the rocks 200 meters away instead of a soft landing on sand.

he should have had 2 awake at any time plus electronics. he was anchored so far out that inexperienced people would not have noticed lights on the beach changing...


*** Disclaimer on the above.. I dont know what happened so he may have done as much as can be done but still ended up ashore...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I agree..We don't know what went on. All normal systems or safeguards would have had to have failed though to land them on the beach. Pretty boat..hope it's ok..


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

You wonder why he stayed out in the bay rather than in lagoon where there is more shelter.

I suppose there would be a higher risk of someone else dragging down on him in the more crowded lagoon.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Yikes. Let us know, if you hear what actually happened. 

Simpson Bay is a bucket list destination one of these days. Just to get this straight, they were anchored in the outer harbor, right? Not the lagoon.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, they were in the outer harbour at about 18°01.833'N 063°06.511'W

And now they are at 18°02.324'N 063°06.757'W


Theres a small boat heading there to try and tow it off... But its far too small imho.


----------

